# 10l Cabinet Mount - Cone Pully Bracket



## Joe0121 (Apr 22, 2016)

Hey guys I am having trouble getting this assembly apart. Specifically I cant get the pictured rod out. I can drive it in both directions however It appear to stop on this large circular thing. It looks like its pressed on but im not sure. If you had taken apart a similar setup I could use some advice.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 23, 2016)

That circular thing should have a taper pin in it that needs to be driven out in the correct direction.


----------



## Joe0121 (Apr 24, 2016)

Ok Ill check for one when I get back in town. I mean they had to get it on there somehow.


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 28, 2016)

Your more then likely gona need heat to help you move it. Sometimes more is best as in a hotter quicker flame to heat it up.Quick heat makes them expand and let go. Keep some kroil ready as soon as you turn the heat away a quick squirt will seep between the parts making it easier to get apart. They're right about the pin look at all the joint areas.


----------



## Joe0121 (May 11, 2016)

So turns out it was a set screw that had been painted over. still used a little heat to break it lose but I did get it eventually.


----------

